# Brotherly love ...



## Misperanza

Can't help but introduce the newest addition to the family - Albert, 12 weeks old ... and his big brother, Chance. Such a blessing to have them in my life. <3


----------



## doggiedad

nice dogs. welcome to the forum.


----------



## Misperanza

Thanks, so much! What a gorgeous baby you have!


----------



## NutroGeoff

They are so gorgeous! Is it just the 2 of them or are there nore?


----------



## Misperanza

NutroGeoff said:


> They are so gorgeous! Is it just the 2 of them or are there nore?


Actually have three boys ... here they are all together. 280 pounds of love. :smile:

Thank you, again, for the kind words. I do love my babies.


----------



## Alpha1

Thanks for sharing these beautiful photos.


----------



## DavidHernandez

Bith are nice. Thanks for the gorgeous pic !


----------



## My Girl Serena

So adorable!


----------



## rudebwoy03

adorable dogs


----------



## petguides.co

Misperanza said:


> Can't help but introduce the newest addition to the family - Albert, 12 weeks old ... and his big brother, Chance. Such a blessing to have them in my life. <3
> 
> View attachment 10450
> 
> 
> View attachment 10458
> 
> 
> View attachment 10466
> 
> 
> View attachment 10474


cute dogs


----------

